# "Scrimshaw" Emperor Jr.



## Kaspar (Nov 16, 2006)

This one is going to a political pundit of note.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 16, 2006)

ahh...wow......speachless


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

You did an excellent job on the scrimhaw.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 16, 2006)

looks great KASPAR.[]


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 16, 2006)

That's Ken's engraving work.  The detail on the Liberty Bell is so sharp you can even read some of the words.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 16, 2006)

NICE VERRRRY NICE.. Ive never made an Emporer.. gotta try one soon.  Is that bone or horn?


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 16, 2006)

SWEET! You did a fine job on it, Kaspar.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 16, 2006)

I also think you did a good job on making the pen---Ken is just showing off----LOL


----------



## jtate (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow.  Quite lovely.

Any hints as to the identity of the pundit/recipient?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 16, 2006)

Click on the link embedded in the picture.  

It's the CSUSA's alternative ivory.  I did nail the B2B turn down.  Straight as a arrow, and mates perfectly at all points with the kit.  I hope someday to have the same laser set up Ken has.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 16, 2006)

Great work, Kaspar and Ken.

Thank you for spelling Emperor correctly.  I know some do not care about grammar and spelling, but when we are selling pens for over $100, it seems fundemental that we should be able to spell the name of our product correctly so as to avoid looking like a bumpkin.

My opinion and mine only,


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree.  Though you should render "fundamental" correctly if your going to hold forth on spelling.  []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Great work, Kaspar and Ken.
> 
> Thank you for spelling Emperor correctly.  I know some do not care about grammar and spelling, but when we are selling pens for over $100, it seems fundemental that we should be able to spell the name of our product correctly so as to avoid looking like a bumpkin.
> ...


If you are a bumpkin with a pen that is worth over $100.00 wouldn't you in reality be <b>MR.Bumpkin?</b>


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, and this is the box it's going in.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />I agree.  Though you should render "fundamental" correctly if your going to hold forth on spelling.  []



"He who lives by the sword, dies by the sword."  []


----------



## TBone (Nov 16, 2006)

Holy Smokes.  I'd be impressed if that was laser engraved.  Scrimshaw??  Man that is excellent work.  That is if I understand correctly that scrimshaw is had engraving/carving?


----------



## JDPens (Nov 16, 2006)

<b>Unbelievable!!! That would probably count as an astoundingly beautiful work of art.</b>

That's amazing!! [:0]


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />Holy Smokes.  I'd be impressed if that was laser engraved.  Scrimshaw??  Man that is excellent work.  That is if I understand correctly that scrimshaw is had engraving/carving?



No no.  It was laser engraved and colorfilled.  That's why I have Scrimshaw in quotes.  Now, if I had some real whalebone, it'd be worth digging up the old engraving set just to give it a try.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 16, 2006)

Very Cool! I love the details as well as the fit and finish.
Andy


----------



## TBone (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, my bad.  Missed the quotes.  But as I said originally, still impressed.  Great looking finished product


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />I agree.  Though you should render "fundamental" correctly if your going to hold forth on spelling.  []



Et Tu, Kaspar?  I've been "hoist by my own skew!" []

Oh, before I forget, it is you're. []


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok Kasper I have to ask, what is the ACOC?  I am familiar with the person getting the pen as a gift.
Thanks


----------



## jtate (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah but the rest of us don't know who the lucky bum is who's geting this work of art!  C'mon, share the love here!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />ahh...wow......speachless



William missed this one??


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Yeah but the rest of us don't know who the lucky bum is who's geting this work of art!  C'mon, share the love here!



Ann Coulter


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yezzz, but I was not hloding forth on corrcet spelling.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 17, 2006)

Kaspar,

If my post hijacked your thread in any way, I apologize.  The important thing is that you turned and Ken embellished, an outstanding pen.  That is a great sale, and I hope it brings you many more.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Kaspar,
> 
> If my post hijacked your thread in any way, I apologize.  The important thing is that you turned and Ken embellished, an outstanding pen.  That is a great sale, and I hope it brings you many more.



Whatever one may think of Ms. Coulter, that is my hope as well.  There's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 17, 2006)

Beautiful pen, great job.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 17, 2006)

What can you say that hasn't been said. wonderfull pen and presentation.
I hope you get many miles of PR on this pen []

Mr. Bumkin  (the original)


----------



## Radman (Nov 17, 2006)

That's a VERY sharp pen. One of the best I've seen.  While this one is awesome, I still like your segmented Lotus the best!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 17, 2006)

My only criticizm is that the price is too low.


----------



## melogic (Nov 17, 2006)

Really nice work Kaspar! []


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />My only criticizm is that the price is too low.



That can be fixed.  

Yes.

It can.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 17, 2006)

That is a _junior_ Emperor, of course.  What would you charge?


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Ok Kasper I have to ask, what is the ACOC?  I am familiar with the person getting the pen as a gift.
> Thanks



And I have to ask what is "ACOC?"  Read thru this thread twice and don't see any reference??


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice, really nice pen!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />Oh, and this is the box it's going in.



Please tell us a little more about the box and maybe a shot of the inside with the pen in it??

Type of wood, where you got it or is it scratch built, laser engraved??  Thanks.  Agree with the comments about price.  That box is worth $25-$50 by itself, maybe more??


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry.  ACOC is Coulter's online chat board.  

Those boxes?  Have you not been introduced to BB's glorious Arizona Silhouette website?  Those boxes come from him, and will run you @ $10 with the custom insert.  On that particular box, I did the graphic, and Ken did the engraving.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 18, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 18, 2006)

I had to look again. []
Even though the engraving is done by laser, the final result is a knock-out.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, I am going to have to get one for myself.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW

almost makes me want to become an American![] Almost!


----------



## Nils (Nov 21, 2006)

That's an awesome pen.  It's amazing what the world of laser engraving has done for pen turners.  Nice work.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2006)

l agree FRANK!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />l agree FRANK!!



I think that maybe laser engraving has become a new art medium. Be neat when the price of units gets affordable for home use.


----------



## csb333 (Nov 22, 2006)

That is just outstandingly fine!!!!


----------

